# Browser Survey (May, 2012)



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

So, here goes.... what is the primary web browser that you use to read DBSTalk? If you want to post why, please feel free, but no flame wars.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

FF.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

To paraphrase the "Most Interesting Man in the World". I don't often use a browser to read DBSTalk, but when I do, it's Chrome.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> To paraphrase the "Most Interesting Man in the World". I don't often use a browser to read DBSTalk, but when I do, it's Chrome.


FF here. dpeters11, what do you use, if not a browser? There an App I missed hearing about?


----------



## dstout (Jul 19, 2005)

Dave,

DBSTalk has a mobile app.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

dstout said:


> Dave,
> 
> DBSTalk has a mobile app.


Thanks. I have a windows phone. No one writes apps for that


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Yeah, these days I almost live on my iPad.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

FF and SeaMonkey ain't quite the same critters.


----------



## p010ne (Aug 19, 2006)

Motorola Xoom android app!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"SayWhat?" said:


> FF and SeaMonkey ain't quite the same critters.


True, but I can understand why it's not included in polls.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

I voted Safari only because it is the standard browser on my IPad. On our PC it's Firefox.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

dstout said:


> Dave,
> 
> DBSTalk has a mobile app.


.....and I do not like it. Just my opinon of course. :grin:


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Safari, mostly because it syncs bookmarks so nicely to my iPad. I do have FF and Chrome at my fingertips though.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

I use IE9 on my desktop and ICS Browser + on my ASUS Prime.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

FHSPSU67 said:


> I use IE9 on my desktop and ICS Browser + on my ASUS Prime.


Exactly the same here.

I do have Chrome installed on both the desktop and tablet, but use them only when certain websites "misbehave" in their renderings, which is rare.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I use IE 9 and Chrome as a back up.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Firefox!

IE tends to take up too much memory, and I have too many errors with it, so I mostly use Firefox for browsing.

~Alan


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

dstout said:


> Dave,
> 
> DBSTalk has a mobile app.


Firefox on my desktop computers unless a site demands IE.
I agree with 1953 -- I don't really care for the mobile app - I prefer using a browser on my mobile devices.-- either FF or the default browser.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I use FireFox from force of habit, but Chrome, Safari and IE9 are all fine browsers, IMO.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Chrome all the way for me! I use the mobile app on my Android Phone and Tablet although sometimes Chrome on the tablet too. 

I like Chrome so much I just spent the better part of two days troubleshooting a conflict that was created with it and a new application our IT department pushed to my work laptop. It turned out to be the video drivers of all things but I couldn't stand the thought of switching my default browser from Chrome!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

FHSPSU67 said:


> I use IE9 on my desktop and ICS Browser + on my ASUS Prime.


Have you tried the Chrome ICS beta yet? I can't run it on my Gingerbread phone or iPad, but I read that it auto syncs bookmarks and tabs with Chrome on the PC. You can also "send" pages from PC chrome to your phone or tablet for off-line viewing. It also has a feature called "tilt scrolling", but I'm not sure how that works.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Safari @ home. Firefox @ work.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

I like Seamonky and Firefox. I mostly use Seamonky.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I use Chrome exclusively for DBSTalk, but Safari is my main browser for other sites. Also very happy with Firefox, used for a couple of specialty sites.


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

I use Chrome normally, but I read DBSTalk at work so the answer to the question is IE


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Chrome at home on my PC. Chrome at work on a Mac. Dolphin HD on my phone.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I use Chrome for DBSTalk but hate that it's an old version of vBulletin, so in WYSIWIG editing mode I can't just press CONTROL-B to bold and use other keyboard shortcuts in the editor.


----------

